# Clinton water Conditions?



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Clinton water levels back down yet? Was gonna head up there this week sometime to chase some steel. Anyone been over there the last few days? Thanks!


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

ya I drove by there yesterday and the water looked perfect,not sure about the fishing but its always hit or miss there on the best of times.Suckers will soon be taking over though hehe


----------



## thekoch (Jul 25, 2008)

Ya i was down there on Friday and caught a 19'' and on sunday I lost 3. The water height was good but it was still pretty dirty and a little fast. Im thinking in a day or so it should clear up. Th GF works late tomorrow and Wed so I think Im gunna hit the river. And the suckers are starting I caught 4 yesterday.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys! i might shoot down there tuesday. Gonna be 65 degrees!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Headed out today Matt, I'll keep you posted


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

i was there yesterday a mile down. saw a few fishing there. the water level looks just a bit above normal, but real muddy. i am sure today & tomorrow will be pack with ppl, and someone will get lucky.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I will be on the river Wednesday through the weekend fishing. I carry a small blue sports bag as my tackle box and i normally have my net attached to my back. If anyone from MS sees me be sure to stop by and say hello. Unless i'm cleaning house, then please stay away!:lol:


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

good deal bryon!!! hook a good one for me! Ill look for your results at fiscous! if not shoot me a pm.

Good to see that steel avatar back up!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lot looked to be considerably full this afternoon when I drove by. Saw a few guys fishing the stretch along the Dequindre side.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

That spot has produced quite a few for me over the years!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Always see guys in that stretch. Only a mile from the house and pass that way every so often.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Bye Bye river nice to have known you for just under 19 years. 
Fade away even though you are so close but to far. 
*Wow how this river had changed*


----------



## dmax2 (Mar 13, 2008)

Saw 1 Steelhead caught. Not to many fishing. Tuesday should be busy.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

DE82 said it was still dirty but good flow. Ill be out later in the week. Not at yates!:lol:


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

did anyone there today 4/17?


----------



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

i drove by yates today the lot was full and there were 6 trucks in the north lot.i went by coyote joes on ryan and there were only 2 trucks .the little park there was not open.the water looked good.


----------



## dmax2 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## pikeslayer (Mar 26, 2008)

Where is coyote Joe's?


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

pikeslayer said:


> Where is coyote Joe's?


 On Ryan just south of 22 mi


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

I went by checked it out last night between 7-8pm, counted about 15 guys fishing (i can tell some of them are obviously not target for steelhead). no hook ups, a couple said they got 1 at the morning or earlier, but i wouldn't believe it until i see it on a stringer. my wife did spot one try to jump the dam, and she said it's all red over the body, so maybe a salmon???


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

1,000,000 fish is not worth the insanity, the mob mentality, the shoulder-to-shopulder. I'd rather stay home. Fighting crowds is not my idea of fun fishing regardless of catch rates...To me it brings out the worst in people...


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

It's good to see the Clinton being used. The fishing has gotten better and with that comes more of a crowd. A lot of the anglers I meet are good guys and pleasant to have a conversation with. If it wasn't for people using the Clinton it wouldn't get the recognition from the DNR. I can always find a spot to fish. The fish are in good luck. I enjoy having a river that holds steel so close to home.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

back2spool said:


> 1,000,000 fish is not worth the insanity, the mob mentality, the shoulder-to-shopulder. I'd rather stay home. Fighting crowds is not my idea of fun fishing regardless of catch rates...To me it brings out the worst in people...


Pretty much this...


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

kolarchi said:


> It's good to see the Clinton being used. The fishing has gotten better and with that comes more of a crowd. A lot of the anglers I meet are good guys and pleasant to have a conversation with. If it wasn't for people using the Clinton it wouldn't get the recognition from the DNR. I can always find a spot to fish. The fish are in good luck. I enjoy having a river that holds steel so close to home.


I wasn't commenting on the CLinton specifically, rather "combat fishing." I just don't get it. If I see a parking lot full of people I go somewhere else or home. I don't say, "Wow, that looks awesome!" So you will never see me at Tippy and the like...


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Youre fishing the only steel stream in a populated area. What do you guys expect? Stay away from Yates and youll enjoy it much more. 

So...now that another clinton river thread has turned into the same thing it always does... anyone fish there yesterday or today with a report? Ill be there Sunday downstream a ways. Hope to have some pics!


----------



## thekoch (Jul 25, 2008)

Was there from 4 to 7 lastnight. Missed a couple and saw 1 landed and heard of one other one. I guess there was a bunch that went over the dam, I didnt see any but heard of em while I was there. Saw a couple flash on the corner but they wernt interested in a worm with a spin-n-glow. Have to work all weekend so I wont be able to go there till tuesday night at the earlyest. 
Was really trying to get me a Birthday fish.... But I guess the Fish gods are mad at me for some reason....


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Happy birthday! thanks for the report!Good luck to ya tues!


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

kolarchi said:


> It's good to see the Clinton being used. The fishing has gotten better and with that comes more of a crowd. A lot of the anglers I meet are good guys and pleasant to have a conversation with. If it wasn't for people using the Clinton it wouldn't get the recognition from the DNR. I can always find a spot to fish. The fish are in good luck. I enjoy having a river that holds steel so close to home.


actually the fishing hasnt gotten better ,its gotten worse!10-15 years ago I could go there and realistically get a steel .I used to catch steelhead and some very nice walleye from there.I havnt seen any walleye taken from there in years and the steelhead are so spooky from all the people they rarely bite.seeing 1 or 2 fish caught a day from there if youre lucky is alot worse then being one of maybe 5 guys on the river and catching 2 a day by yourself.Publicity is NOT a good thing


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

There's still plenty of walleye most just have'nt made it up that far yet. Got a small male yesterday maybe 2lb. for about a week last year it seemed like every hole was full of them.


----------



## outdoorjess (Mar 20, 2009)

Is the river still a little dirty or has it cleaned up a little bit


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I stopped by one of the hot spots so to speak and seen one fish hooked and landed. The fish looked to be pretty clean and I would assume that it hasn't been in the river long. Tons of people would be pretty accurate. The river has cleaned up nicely with just a breath of color to it although it seems to be runnng at a stiffer pace than the stream report indicates. All in all, I wouldn't bother fishing until some of the interest dies off and a few of the fishermen move on to "trout opener", which is just around the corner. There's probably a good number of fish in the system, but I'd be reluctant to call it a run. 


Toddfather


----------



## outdoorjess (Mar 20, 2009)

I know there will be a ton of people but im going to try and hit the river really early and hope for the best


----------



## Joeker Jr.1 (May 13, 2008)

myeh. . . . . . i stopped down there before dark for with my buddy for a few to check it out......... water looked good, its clearing up nicely...... a few people.........maybe 10 ish...............only one or two people willing to chat with ya for a second about fishin........ everyone else musta been wearin their cranky pants....:lol: id like it to warm up a hair more but........ i may hit the river downstream tomorrow and or sunday for tha heck of it.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Joeker Jr.1 said:


> myeh. . . . . . i stopped down there before dark for with my buddy for a few to check it out......... water looked good, its clearing up nicely...... a few people.........maybe 10 ish...............only one or two people willing to chat with ya for a second about fishin........ everyone else musta been wearin their cranky pants....:lol: id like it to warm up a hair more but........ i may hit the river downstream tomorrow and or sunday for tha heck of it.


Ill be in the bends area Sunday morning. If youll be around there and ya see me in my camo waders and hat say hi!


----------



## Joeker Jr.1 (May 13, 2008)

jiggineyes said:


> Ill be in the bends area Sunday morning. If youll be around there and ya see me in my camo waders and hat say hi!


ill prolly get dropped off at the bar and go west. but if i do decide to go the other way ill keep an eye out for ya (even tho it seems everyone has cam waders:lol ill just have to say hi to everyone then!


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

guess youre right!:lol: couple good spots through there!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I just might have to hit it today or Monday just to shake some cabin fever and wet a line. So if you see a guy in Orvis or Simms waders with
a Simms vest and a Winston rod and a gold Harris reel stay the h*ll away from me and my spot!! :lol::lol: Just kidding,feel free to stop and **** chat
and say hi and talk about fishing!!Oh,if you see a girl sitting in a silver Saturn,you will know I am there!!:lol:
Tom


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me why I do not fish the Clinton in the spring anymore! Freaking nuts.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I was there yesterday morning. Parking lot at Yates was almost full by the time I arrived (6:15 or so).

I fished in the park. It wouldn't have been my first choice but I've heard of fish coming out of a certain area and I wanted to witness it myself. I didn't get anything but I say a small trout, a sucker, a walleye, and a larger steelie taken from this particular "hole."

I moved around a little in the park and then went down river. Around 11am I went up to the dam to see if anything was happening. Nada.

Everyone was pretty friendly. Lots o people, that's for sure. At one point, there was even a slight snow fall. :yikes:


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

That "hole" was real good to me all week. Execpt yesterday. That spot has been hit real hard everyday so I think we need another push of fish and it will be ok.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 24, 2009)

I am new to the river.
I fish the West side of the state.

When is the peak of the steel run on the Clinton?
Any info would be valued!

Good Luck All
See ya on the river


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd help you out, but it sounds like it would be the blind leading the blind. I'll be over there Saturday, so if you see someone up in a tree trying to get their line untangled, stop by and say hi.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Same as any of the rivers on the west side. When the water temp hits forty and the flow is right. Varies year to year. Now would be a good time to get out and give it a whirl.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

The run is more of a trickle. All planted fish with low return. I usually get 2-3 a year out of maybe 6-10 trips. Glad we have it here to fish though! Then i go after walter.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am just looking for a river to get to before the opener on the West side. The weather starts to break and I just need to fined a river. Thanks again 

Jonesy


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Chocolate milk this morning.
We must have got more rain than I realized overnight because the river had zero visibility this morning.

I fished for 2 hours without a bite. However, the river is receding some.
Maybe this evening will be better.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Due51 said:


> Chocolate milk this morning.
> We must have got more rain than I realized overnight because the river had zero visibility this morning.
> 
> I fished for 2 hours without a bite. However, the river is receding some.
> Maybe this evening will be better.


 
Wow! Yesterday was perfect conditions. Nice slight stain to the water. guess sge rained good last night


----------

